# يجب عمل مذبح عائلي للاسرة المسيحية



## حياة بالمسيح (3 مايو 2014)

يجب وضع طاولة عليها صورة رب المجد يسوع المسيح وصورة القديسة العذراء مريم تحيطهما الشموع والزهور في مكان في الصالة ويجب تخصيص وقت لكل العائلة للركوع امام هذا المذبح العائلي وقراءة الانجيل وتسبيح الرب والترنيم له ووضع لاطفال والابوين انفسهم بين يدي الرب يسوع فسيكون هذا لمذبح العائلي سبب بركة لهم امين


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (3 مايو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا اختي في المسيح يسوع على تقييمك لهذ لموضوع وعسى ان يكون سبب بركة لكثيرين والمجد لله دائما مين


----------



## candy shop (3 مايو 2014)

كلام جميل جدا 
يكون البيت كله بركه وخير 
واجمل شىء ان الواحد يضع حياته بين ايدى ربنا المجد يسوع المسيح 
شكرا ليك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (3 مايو 2014)

_*أكيد
الرب يباركك*_​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 مايو 2014)

*بالفعل ..... لابد ان يكون للرب يسوع وللعذراء القديسة مريم موضع مخصص لهما*


----------



## peace_86 (3 مايو 2014)

فكرة رائعة جداً .. نعم أؤيد


----------



## أَمَة (4 مايو 2014)

Jesusslave قال:


> يجب وضع طاولة عليها صورة رب المجد يسوع المسيح وصورة القديسة العذراء مريم تحيطهما الشموع والزهور في مكان في الصالة ويجب تخصيص وقت لكل العائلة للركوع امام هذا المذبح العائلي وقراءة الانجيل وتسبيح الرب والترنيم له ووضع لاطفال والابوين انفسهم بين يدي الرب يسوع فسيكون هذا لمذبح العائلي سبب بركة لهم امين


 
ركن الصلاة (Icon Corner) هو من العادات الأصيلة في كنائسنا الشرقية، حيث تجتمع العائلة حوله للصلاة، والأفراد أيضا تأتي اليه للصلاة والتأمل. نتمنى أن نراه في كل البيوت المؤمنة.

هذه صور لنماذج لهذا الركن. والصورة الاخيرة من بيتي. هي كبيرة ولم اعرف كيف اصغرها. 























​








​






​


----------



## +ماريا+ (4 مايو 2014)

*اكيد طبعا لان كل بيت هو كنيسه للرب يسوع 
انا عندى فى بيتى بس اوضه كامله 
مخصصينها للصلاه وقراية الكتاب المقدس
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (27 نوفمبر 2017)




----------

